# error emerge nvidia-drivers

## Mcihi

```
>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.19-28588.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

what to do?

----------

## yngwin

search

----------

## CooSee

 *Mcihi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Source compiled.
> 
> ...

 

hallo,

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nvidia-drivers

and please next time S E A R C H before you ask   :Rolling Eyes: 

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## Mcihi

hm, at first the FEATURES="-sandbox" didn't work, that's why i asked. i should've mentioned that, sorry.

anyways, it seems a revdep-rebuild did the trick.

----------

## OneOfMany

Bug 135745 is the issue tracking this problem.  And they said you also might need to pass "-usersandbox" to the FEATURES variable.  Not sure if revdep-rebuild does this or why that also worked.

----------

